# Different Color Codes BS 16-17



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Please discuss this color code arrangement.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

What would you like to know Joe?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Englishsparky said:


> What would you like to know Joe?


The color codes and if these are correct. I knew that the 16th edition used the top color code and the revision to the 17th edition changed. Is this installation acceptacle?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Joe, why do you just link dump without any explanation of what you are looking for?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think it's safe to say that even British electrons won't know whcolor the insulation is. The neutral and earth remained uniform in both standards, so I'm not seeing any special hazard introduced by mixing and matching hot colors.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

tkb said:


> Joe, why do you just link dump without any explanation of what you are looking for?


This picture was taken in IRAQ and the British Standards are used there. This board is where these type of pictures questions arise. 

What's Wrong Here?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Certainly not the ground being up.:jester::laughing:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I think it's safe to say that even British electrons won't know whcolor the insulation is. The neutral and earth remained uniform in both standards, so I'm not seeing any special hazard introduced by mixing and matching hot colors.


That's what I was looking for! The neutral is black. :thumbup:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Please discuss this color code arrangement.



right, here goes


old colours

r,y,blue= phases
black = neutral


new colours

brown , black, grey = phase colours
blue = neutral

so...old to new
red brown phase
yellow black phase
blue grey phase



black blue neutral


so joint above is wrong


simples


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> This picture was taken in IRAQ and the British Standards are used there. This board is where these type of pictures questions arise.
> 
> What's Wrong Here?



customary to have a match stick in the earth pin to lower the l/n shutters

don't know what you guys use as l/n colours but maybe cross polarity also:whistling2:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I think it's safe to say that even British electrons won't know whcolor the insulation is. The neutral and earth remained uniform in both standards, so I'm not seeing any special hazard introduced by mixing and matching hot colors.



sorry, wrong there


black WAS a neutral.....now it is a phase

blue WAS a phase........now it is a neutral


.........trust me I'm an Electrician


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Next time I am in Iraq I will watch out for that.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Trimix-leccy said:


> ...black WAS a neutral.....now it is a phase
> 
> blue WAS a phase........now it is a neutral...


Why on earth would they make a decision like that? :blink: Seems to me they made wiring in any old buildings difficult, or even dangerous, to work on because the colors are almost meaningless. Certainly you should always test, but having an additional visual indicator never hurt.

-John


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Big John said:


> Why on earth would they make a decision like that? :blink: Seems to me they made wiring in any old buildings difficult, or even dangerous, to work on because the colors are almost meaningless. Certainly you should always test, but having an additional visual indicator never hurt.
> 
> -John


I can do nothing other than agree with you 100%



mind you, we have stickers that say 'this installation has cables to 2 colours of BS7671............'so that makes it all o.k.:thumbup:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Blame the magnificent eu for changing our colours...


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are the changes.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Please discuss this color code arrangement.


 
Joe.,
With your first photo someone did make a serious mistake between the old and new colour codes are diffrent.

The new colour code is standarlized thruout the European area so there is no diffrence on new French colour code { we have two verison which they are leigt } ditto with other countries they follow the new one as well.

If you want my French colour code I will be gald to post it for you to compared what other been using.

{ I have see more crazier combations before so we are trained to be on the toes all the time to prepared for the unexpected }

The other thing I am sure UK electricians will agree with me many place when we do upgrade the service or other means we will put a sticker or quick info on the CU { Customer Unit } or DP { Distribuation panel } so it become a standard pratice for us.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't get me going about the EU and its beurocrats. Nothing to do all day but make up daft rules..........................oops, there I go again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Frank


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

We have a similar situation here in Oz.....

Stranded cables 3 phase 

Phases = red,white,blue
Neutral = black
earth = green/yellow


Flexible cable 3 phase same as European so black on stranded cable joins to blue on flexible cable......Just got to check when someone wires a 3 phase plugtop to flexible cable............

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> Don't get me going about the EU and its beurocrats. Nothing to do all day but make up daft rules..........................oops, there I go again!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Frank


Where've you been hiding???? thought you had defected to Corgi or Gas Safe:whistling2:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

frank said:


> Don't get me going about the EU and its beurocrats. Nothing to do all day but make up daft rules..........................oops, there I go again!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Frank


Go for it! Tell the story please! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Go for it! Tell the story please! :thumbup::thumbup:


I feel same way as Frank:thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> This picture was taken in IRAQ and the British Standards are used there. This board is where these type of pictures questions arise.
> 
> What's Wrong Here?


 
Joe that photo show the British receptale that is a big question due one ., someone bypass the shutter and that cord is pretty small in size wise unless my eyes are teaseing me that look like 1.0mm² sized conductor and with the swtiched receptale that kinda hard to say if that is on Ring circuit or Radial circuit { I doubt that Iraq do use Ring circuit but if they do then I will say " I will be Damm#d " } the Ring circuit typically have 1.5mm² conductor with 32 amp fuse or breaker while radial circuit have 2.5mm² with 20 or 24 amp fuse or breaker.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi JOe.

Now I have had a look at the first post picture of the through box enclosure-------- the colour codes are old to new but when transfering colours the old blue should be now black ( both phase colours) and the old black should be now blue. ( both neutral ) Always best to mark or colour code the last of the downstream cables correctly. As things are now the downstream blue is LIVE and could be mistaken for a neutral and the final destination.

Frank

Frank.


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

Hi Joe

Yes your little chart and another poster is correct black has become a phase.

It must also be stated that to comply to BS7671 there HAS to be a sticker or similar in a suitable position notifying end users (or similar) that there are two different colour schemes making up the installation AND coloured sleeving (or insulation tape:whistling2is also included on the old colours.

Just as a small side note, those old colours could be any colour under the sun but as long as there is colour sleeving on them to denote phase etc the would comply.
So in theory, although it is incredably *bad bad bad bad* practice, if those 'wrong' coloured phases were correctly sleeved at BOTH ENDS there would be nothing wrong. But if I caught any spark working for me doing what I just said his arse would be the same colour as those old cables and he would be down the road!!!!!

Welcome to the joys of our wiring regs.

Regards
Matt


----------

